# Chinese Magician Goldfish Trick



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

This is old news, but I'm surprised nobody brought it up here.

http://helablog.com/2011/02/animal-rights-activists-cry-fowl-–-fu’s-magic-goldfish-trick/

This is the only link I found with a decent video.

Personally, I don't think magnets were involved. I think it was simply lots and lots of training. I know some people say goldfish can't be trained to swim in formation, but really, how much would they know about goldfish? If given one, those people would probably keep them in a bowl.

What do you think? Cool trick or animal cruelty?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, now that I looked at it again. I remember why I think it's magnets. It's because of the un-natural way the fish swim. Opss, did I say swim? Nope, those fish didn't swim, they fly through the water ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i think they're well trained fish. most people don't even know how to train fish


----------

